# fao samsung tv/hdd owners, help needed



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

need to know if anyone has a samsung hdd recorder and a samsung tv, will the samsung tv remote (with dvd, sat etc buttons on the remote) operated the hdd player without using the units original remote


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

your gonna have to post pictures of the remote or atleast give a model number.very random amount of info there.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

the tv & remote is about 3 years old - for a 40lcd, has buttons for tv.dvd,stb,cable.vcr - remote no. bn59-00516a from a le40 series lcd - the rear says you can operate other units but im looking at a dvd 160gb recorder that has no remote - model SAMSUNG DVDSH853 - what im wanting to know is if i hit the dvd button on the remote will it allow me into all the dvd recorder menus etc - even looking at dvd recorder remotes on ebay they all have the similar basic buttons i have - eg arrow selection, enter buttons etc etc


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i would take a guess here and say NO,the remore wont let you into the menus etc from the tv remote.i could be wrong though mate.but on every remote i have come across have just had your basic "play,next chapter,pause etc" buttons.none allow you into the menu system etc.

http://www.genuinecopies.tv/remotes/brands/samsung.htm


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have both a samsung tv and dvd player, and the tv remote works both units fine...

My dvd one is still in it's original wrapper in the drawer - never been used!

:thumb:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

my theory is as the recorder is a dvd player/recorder too as well as a 160gb driive , it should be able to access the recoders menus via the arrows and enter buttons i have on the tv remote.

parents made the mistake of buying a blu ray panasonic yesterday and as they have a seperate recorder by panasonic both units always operate of the same remote at the same time lol


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I have both a samsung tv and dvd player, and the tv remote works both units fine...
> 
> My dvd one is still in it's original wrapper in the drawer - never been used!
> 
> :thumb:


does it allow you access to the menus of the dvd player not the menu of the disc but the actuall setting as in rgb component hdmi selection etc ? very surprised if it does.



who45 said:


> my theory is as the recorder is a dvd player/recorder too as well as a 160gb driive , it should be able to access the recoders menus via the arrows and enter buttons i have on the tv remote.
> 
> parents made the mistake of buying a blu ray panasonic yesterday and as they have a seperate recorder by panasonic both units always operate of the same remote at the same time lol


there should be something in the manual about that i think.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> does it allow you access to the menus of the dvd player not the menu of the disc but the actuall setting as in rgb component hdmi selection etc ? very surprised if it does.


AFAIK it does...

Never really had any issues with setting everthing up from the 1 remote...

:thumb:

of course, maybe I have nothing set up correctly!!! :doublesho  :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> AFAIK it does...
> 
> Never really had any issues with setting everthing up from the 1 remote...
> 
> ...


:lol:

i dont doubt you have stuff set up right but i havent come across any tv remote that allowed you into the settings of a dvd player.then again your probably watching your dvds in composite :lol:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

will try my remote in the shop i think - see if by pushing the dvd button it allows me to access the dvd system menus - failing that ill take up silverbacks link as there is a specific remote for 11 quid 

i still have a suspicion by using the tv remote its sending the frequency for tv operation, yet if i hit the dvd button the same tv remote buttons will work but obviously transmit in another frequency relevent for the dvd recorder. but i will test the theory first before i buy


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

if you hit the dvd button mate it usually just lets the tv remote know that you are no using the dvd associated buttons.so if you wanted to skip to chapter 12 on a dvd the tv will not switch to channel twelve etc.hope you get it sorted anyway.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

yes thats what im hoping on but im also hoping the arrow and enter keys or the ch up down/enter buttons will enable me to set the recoder timer or even better the arrow/enter keys will function. the tv is upstairs anyway so there sno way it will operate that if it does work on the actual unit. either way its a brand new recorder just missing the remote - so even buying a remote the whole lot will be costing 50 quid  brand new


----------

